# plumbers in germany



## floydkara

hi there,im currently living in scotland but thinking about a change of cenery and moving to germany
im a qualified plumber and heating engineer and was wondering how likely it would be to fined this type of work in germany and what the pay is like.
i was thinking about munich as i spent a couple of weeks there a few years back when travelling europe and really enjoyed it.
my german is poor but im willing to study before moving.

any info would be appreciated 

p.s my partner and son would be moving to so any info on schooling for british kids would be helpfull.

thanks David


----------



## Seb*

floydkara said:


> hi there,im currently living in scotland but thinking about a change of cenery and moving to germany
> im a qualified plumber and heating engineer and was wondering how likely it would be to fined this type of work in germany and what the pay is like.


You would need to make sure that your qualifications are recognised in Germany. To work as a plumber and many other craftsmanships in Germany you need to provide proof of extensive vocational training and qualifications. I guess you can get further information regarding the recognition of your qualifications from the local "Handwerkskammer".

The language is a very important part. Especially in this sector you are expected to be fluent in German. And at least in the end consumer sector I would be surprised if you could find a job without being totally fluent.


----------



## Kawasutra

floydkara said:


> hi there,im currently living in scotland but thinking about a change of cenery and moving to germany
> im a qualified plumber and heating engineer and was wondering how likely it would be to fined this type of work in germany and what the pay is like.
> i was thinking about munich as i spent a couple of weeks there a few years back when travelling europe and really enjoyed it.
> my german is poor but im willing to study before moving.
> 
> any info would be appreciated
> 
> p.s my partner and son would be moving to so any info on schooling for british kids would be helpfull.
> 
> thanks David


You can expect around 1800 - 2500 Euro gross salary. But only if your education is approved from the "Handwerkskammer".


----------

